# Slave Cyclinder?



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 04 gto 6 speed. Got in it this morning to change the oil and the clutch pedal went straight to the floor and it doesnt want to come out of gear. So i crawled under neath the car and noticed i have fluid comming from inside the bell housing? Im assuming the slave cyclinder took a ****. So whats the best way to tackle this??? Is there a link to a good write up on how to replace these?
Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I just changed the clutch, throw out, slave, input shaft seal and added a remote bleeder, and steel braded clutch line about a month ago. I ordered a throw out and slave for a 2002 F-body. I'll try to give you a quick run down before I head to work.

- Make sure before you remove the driveshaft that you mark it in relation to the pumpkin yoke
- Remove the tranny from the bellhousing, no need to remove the bellhousing unless your doing a clutch change.
- If you decide to do a clutch change still remove the tranny from the bellhousing first before removing the bellhousing it makes it easier.

I recommend doing a remote bleeder while the tranny is out, also a steel braded clutch line if you can.

I can give you some more help and directions later on, someone my post up more info before I do.

The only thing with the F-body slave is that you have to change out the fitting from the GTO slave to the f-body slave. The F-body slave has a QD on it. It is simple as puching out a roll pin and replacing a roll pin. Here is a picture of mine:


----------



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I wasnt to sure if i had to take the bellhousing off the back of the engine or if i could just leave it on and just take the tranny off. anyone have any pics, would make things much eaiser. Thanks


----------



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

SO I cant get the driveline off! It seems like there is some sleeve on the rear end side, and i cant compress the driveline enough to clear this sleeve. Any thoughts????
Also does anyone know how many bolts if any r above where the slave cylinder lines go in at? I dont see anymore that hold the tranny on to the bellhouseing...
Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

bwhit said:


> SO I cant get the driveline off! It seems like there is some sleeve on the rear end side, and i cant compress the driveline enough to clear this sleeve. Any thoughts????
> Also does anyone know how many bolts if any r above where the slave cylinder lines go in at? I dont see anymore that hold the tranny on to the bellhouseing...
> Thanks


With the driveshaft you just remove the three bolts that hold it to the diff, leave the rubber isolator on the driveshaft. Remove the two carrier berring bolts and work the driveshaft out. Before you remove the tranny make sure you removed you shifter first. I can't remember how many bolts hold the tranny to the bellhousing, maybe about ten about five each side of the tranny. There is two two that is on the top corners of the tranny that you'll need some long extensions to get to them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Correction there is eight bolts. I just got home and checked it out. Sorry if I was too late.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i remember one time i couldn't get the tranny off. seems i forgot a hidden bolt on the top. there are 8 bolts holding the tranny to the bell housing. don't try to take the bell housing off


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

GM4life said:


> With the driveshaft you just remove the three bolts that hold it to the diff, leave the rubber isolator on the driveshaft. Remove the two carrier berring bolts and work the driveshaft out. Before you remove the tranny make sure you removed you shifter first. I can't remember how many bolts hold the tranny to the bellhousing, maybe about ten about five each side of the tranny. There is two two that is on the top corners of the tranny that you'll need some long extensions to get to them.


you dont need to take the drive shaft out to take the box out you can just undo it off the box and move the front half to the side


----------



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

well thanks to all. I did get the tranny out, and the new slave cylinder just showed up straight from chevy. Now how do i bleed this thing once i put the new slave on ?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

bwhit said:


> well thanks to all. I did get the tranny out, and the new slave cylinder just showed up straight from chevy. Now how do i bleed this thing once i put the new slave on ?


Yes you will, had the same thing go wrong with mine. Throwout bearing was bad, it was all gummed up and practically fell to pieces when removed from transmission.


----------

